# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Particulares e MP´s

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Há algo que gostava de colocar aqui à consideração de todos. É muito frequente vermos nos particulares respostas aos tópicos a dizer "Enviei MP", "Respondi à MP", Enviei resposta à tua MP" e até se chega ao cumulo de se dizer "Respondi à tua resposta"...

Não Vos parece um pouco demais? Afinal estamos a falar de MP´s (Mensagens Privadas) que basta olhar para o canto superior direito para ver se existem e penso até que é possível colocar alertas. A mim chateia-me estar constantemente a ver estas mensagens... serei só eu??

Obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

boas, estou de acordo ctg!
penso que se devia fazer , enviei mp em relação a ... ( produto / vivo que tens para venda!)

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Eu costumo mandar essas mensagens, porque li algures aqui no fórum que por vezes as MP falham. Só por essa razão.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo,

Não és só tu não...eu sou daqueles que lê o forum todo, e limpo sempre que ha disponibilidade as "novas mensagens", e esse tipo de comentário torna-se ridiculo.

Já agora aviso, que quando enviamos uma MP, existe uma opção (Requerer confirmação da mensagem?) que nos permite saber depois se a MP foi lida ou ainda continua pendente. É simples e eficaz! :SbOk3:

----------


## João Magano

> penso que se devia fazer , enviei mp em relação a ... ( produto / vivo que tens para venda!)


 :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  

Não há razão nenhuma para escrever mensagens a dizer que se enviou ou recebeu uma MP, independentemente de se especificar o assunto ou não.

Quando enviam uma mensagem por telemovél costumam telefonar a seguir a dizer que enviaram uma mensagem  :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Ricardo Santos,  :Olá:  

Realmente Não sei como nunca reparei nessa opção  :Admirado:  . Não voltarei a postar nenhuma mensagem desse genro.

Volto a frisar, que a razão porque enviava essas massagem, só tinha a ver com a explicação que dou mais acima.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Paulo,

De facto foi por causa da tua troca de mensagens com o Alves que eu coloquei este post, mas acredita que não é caso único, muito pelo contrário.




> Quando enviam uma mensagem por telemovél costumam telefonar a seguir a dizer que enviaram uma mensagem


João - a tua resposta foi sensacional!!! Não me teria lembrado de melhor analogia... :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Eu diria mais, se a compra e venda é transparente, porquê MP's e não colocar tudo no "post"? Assim escusávamos de mandar MP e obter resposta do tipo "Já foi vendido". Penso que o processo era mais claro. Mas esta é apenas a minha opinião. :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Já que estamos na "onda" de clarificar, ainda mais, a secção de "Particulares", sugeria que quem vende actualizasse sempre o tópico para evitar que aconteça o que o Pedro refere: "já foi vendido". Se todos pusessem "vendido", "reservado" ou simplesmente suprimissem da lista o artigo, não daria aso a tantas MP e ao sem número de respostas/post aqui criticadas.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> Quando enviam uma mensagem por telemovél costumam telefonar a seguir a dizer que enviaram uma mensagem


Boas, :Olá:  

Desculpem a sinceridade, mas acho que essa analogia não é a mais correcta (embora até tenha piada  :SbSourire2:  ), acho que a maioria das pessoas posta essas mensagens porque as MP têm fama de falhar às vezes. 

Se essa falha não existe, aí sim! Não haveria sentido para o tal enviei MP.

Aproveito para perguntar se alguém já notou alguma falha nas MP.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Se essa falha não existe, aí sim! Não haveria sentido para o tal enviei MP.
> 
> Aproveito para perguntar se alguém já notou alguma falha nas MP.


Eu nunca notei e recebo e envio muitas! Acho que essa questão é mais uma desculpa do que realidade!!!! Corro o risco de dizer que quando dizemos que não recebemos uma MP é porque dá jeito dizer isso - em 2 anos até hoje não tenho histórico de que isso tenha acontecido.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Uma MP (mensagem privada) só não sai quando o membro a quem é dirigida tem a caixa de correio cheia, mas mesmo neste caso o membro que a envia recebe uma notificação a informar que o outro membro não a pode receber.

Fica uma outra nota.


Caso coloquem o "amigo" na Lista de Ignorados, nunca mais recebem uma MP vinda dele.  :yb665:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não tenho razão de queixa. Envio e recebo sem problemas e quando não me respondem, que também acontece, percebo que é porque não podem ou não querem. nunca vi que fosse porque "não receberam"

abraços,

----------

